# Manuals for 1997 Bessacarr E695 (@Swiftgroup?)



## gybe_mark (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all,
Have just bought the van, and have all the appliance and chassis manuals but strangely not the owner's handbook or technical handbook.
Has anyone got copies of these they could make available to me? The earlies ones available on the Swift website are 2000.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Mark

Brilliant choice of van if I may say so - we've had ours for six years and it's been absolutely fabulous.

Like you, we had no owner's manual with ours, but a quick call to Swift put that right. They even sent us a brochure from the same era.

Have you tried logging on to Swift's own forum? it's at Swift-talk.co.uk and it's monitored regularly by the company.

Hope they'll be able to help you, and that you enjoy your new van.


----------



## gybe_mark (Jun 21, 2011)

ok, thanks, I didn't know about that forum!
cheers
mark


----------

